# Waiting for NSW invitation for 190 application



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I have submitted my EOI 2 weeks ago for State sponsorship of NSW with Software Engineer role(261313). Does it take lot of time to get an invitation from NSW for 190?. What is approximate time required to get invitation for 190? though if it is late will invitation be guaranteed for 190? Please suggest.

Regards,
Appu
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI 2 weeks ago for State sponsorship of NSW with Software Engineer role(261313). Does it take lot of time to get an invitation from NSW for 190?. What is approximate time required to get invitation for 190? though if it is late will invitation be guaranteed for 190? Please suggest.
> 
> ...


Appu,
I am in the same boat. My agent told it takes 14-15 days to get invite. But what i learned thru the forums is that it may take 1 month also to get invite. stay +ve.

__________________________________________________ _ _______
Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
01/05/2015 - ILETS Results (L-6, R-7, W-6.5, S-6 | Overall - 6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted 55 pts

Next Steps
XX/08/2015 - Invite | :fingerscrossed:
XX/08/2015 - App. submitted
XX/09/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/09/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Kaivalya,

Thanks for your concern. I have 2 more months of time to get an invite after that my age elapses. Hoping for the best


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

I lodged my EOI back in February and there is no news from NSW since then..I think it depends on your luck too...and I am pretty sure ..my luck is not doing well these days...:confused2:




kaivalya said:


> Appu,
> I am in the same boat. My agent told it takes 14-15 days to get invite. But what i learned thru the forums is that it may take 1 month also to get invite. stay +ve.
> 
> __________________________________________________ _ _______
> ...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I have submitted my EOI on May 8th and received the invitation on 15th May, Applied for NSW Nomination on 18th. Lets see when I get Approval email.


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello All,

I submitted the EOI for NSW on 22nd April, 2015 and NSW SS applied on May 12th after I received a mail to apply for NSW SS on May 7th. I submitted with 65 points. More details are mentioned in my signature

Thanks
Uday


----------



## Mohshina (Oct 29, 2013)

*Electronics engineer*

Hi everyone,

I am an electronic engineer waiting for th nsw invitation for 2015. Waiting patiently for the past three months after submitting the EOI. I just want to know whether any electronic engineer have received the invitation?

Thanks,
Moshi


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

appu1982 said:


> Hi Kaivalya,
> 
> Thanks for your concern. I have 2 more months of time to get an invite after that my age elapses. Hoping for the best


Hi,

Can't you expedite the process as your age gets elapsed in 2months? I saw in the invite mail that the process can be expedited on certain cases like Age, Visa getting expired within 3months.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## adityamehra82 (May 31, 2015)

Hi all,

I am new to expat forum. I have submitted my EOI under subclass 190 (NSW) with 70+5 pts on 22 May. When can I expect an response, preferably an invite? I am an ICT business analyst which has reached the occupational ceiling for subclass 189

Regards,
Aditya


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You just have to wait and watch.


People have received an invite to apply for SS Nomination within 10-15 of submitting their EOI. AND there are others who are still waiting for over 1-2 months.


IT all depends on every individuals profile.






adityamehra82 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to expat forum. I have submitted my EOI under subclass 190 (NSW) with 70+5 pts on 22 May. When can I expect an response, preferably an invite? I am an ICT business analyst which has reached the occupational ceiling for subclass 189
> 
> ...


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Got invite for nomination for NSW*

Dear Friends,

I have got invitation to apply for NSW nomination for code 261313. I have 70 points for state sponsorship and 65 for 189. My age will elapse after June 30 2015 and will loose 5 points. I preferring for 189 but got invite for 190. Can I go with 190 or still wait for July or August rounds rounds?. Please suggest.

OR is it possible to get invite for 189 even after getting 190 invite. In that case can ignore 190 and go for 189? Please suggest as I have less time. But in all cases my 5 points will be reduced after June 30 and will have 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190. 

Please suggest me.

regards,
Appu


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread


*Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation*




appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got invitation to apply for NSW nomination for code 261313. I have 70 points for state sponsorship and 65 for 189. My age will elapse after June 30 2015 and will loose 5 points. I preferring for 189 but got invite for 190. Can I go with 190 or still wait for July or August rounds rounds?. Please suggest.
> 
> ...


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Got NSW invite*

Dear Friends,

I have got my invite to apply visa for NSW. I also have my 189 EOI opened and waiting for invite. As my age will elapse after July first my total points will reduce from 65 to 60. Can I apply for VISA with NSW invite? or wait for 189 invite? Will immigration changes affect if I apply my visa for NSW after July 1st. Please suggest as I have 3 working days left if I decide to apply visa for NSW.

Regards,
Appu


----------



## girishdatta (Jan 15, 2014)

*CV/Resume tips/tricks*

Hello all,

I got "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination " .
They have asked to submit resume .

Is there any specific format or tips/tricks that we need to follow whiile submitting the resume . I need to upload the docs within 14 days .

I would really appreciate your help . If everything goes well I will sponsor drinks for you in Aus : )


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread *Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation*





appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my invite to apply visa for NSW. I also have my 189 EOI opened and waiting for invite. As my age will elapse after July first my total points will reduce from 65 to 60. Can I apply for VISA with NSW invite? or wait for 189 invite? Will immigration changes affect if I apply my visa for NSW after July 1st. Please suggest as I have 3 working days left if I decide to apply visa for NSW.
> 
> ...


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Finally, today i have received approval email plus VISA 190 invite too.
I have applied and deposited fee of nearly 5000+$ for immigration..


----------



## mirajul608 (Feb 9, 2015)

*NSW 190 Queue 2016*

Hi

I have submitted my EOI in April (with 60 points) and requested for state nomination. But I'm still (almost 2 months) waiting for State nomination invite. Is it a normal trend at this time of the year? My occupation is ICT Business Analyst.

Is it possible to get any indication when I might get the call?


Thanks.


21-Jan-16: Skill assessed by ACS - for Business Analyst (261111)
15-Apr-16: PTE Academic (Overall Score 72. Individual 68+)
17-Apr-16: EOI Submitted for 189 (60 points) & 190 (65 points)


----------



## mirajul608 (Feb 9, 2015)

*NSW State Sponsorship 2016*

Hi

I have submitted my EOI in April (with 60 points) and requested for state nomination. But I'm still (almost 2 months) waiting for State nomination invite. Is it a normal trend at this time of the year? My occupation is ICT Business Analyst.

Is it possible to get any indication when I might get the call?


Thanks.


21-Jan-16: Skill assessed by ACS - for Business Analyst (261111)
15-Apr-16: PTE Academic (Overall Score 72. Individual 68+)
17-Apr-16: EOI Submitted for 189 (60 points) & 190 (65 points)


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> Appu,
> I am in the same boat. My agent told it takes 14-15 days to get invite. But what i learned thru the forums is that it may take 1 month also to get invite. stay +ve.
> 
> __________________________________________________ _ _______
> ...


Hi,

I would like to share your experience on the time frame to get invitation for NSW SS after submitting EOI (My points: 55 + 5 SS). I had submitted my EOI on 27th May 2016 and haven't got any update till now. As I heard the new quota begins from June I was hoping that I may get invite within 4 - 8 weeks. Kindly share your experience on this.

Thanks!


----------



## Singh1987 (Mar 28, 2017)

rnaveenbe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to share your experience on the time frame to get invitation for NSW SS after submitting EOI (My points: 55 + 5 SS). I had submitted my EOI on 27th May 2016 and haven't got any update till now. As I heard the new quota begins from June I was hoping that I may get invite within 4 - 8 weeks. Kindly share your experience on this.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

I got my ACS positive in Dec2016 and lodged my EOI same month for systems analyst. I have 65 points in 189 and 190 points for NSW but i have been waiting from last 3 months and haven't heard anything.

any suggestions?


----------



## Five56 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi All,

This forum has been truly helpful and I thank all the participants.

I have applied my EOI under subclass 190, State: NSW, on 28th Jan 2017.

Nominated occupation: Software Engineer - 261313
Points: 60 + 5 points

Could anyone kindly comment on my chances of getting an Invite and the waiting period for the same.

Thank You.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Five56 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This forum has been truly helpful and I thank all the participants.
> 
> ...


Almost slim to none. Try get 5 more points, it will help.


----------



## Five56 (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks,

I understand that my chances are zero with 60 points for 189.

But for 190, NSW, I was hopeful of an invite with 60 + 5 points.

Nominated occupation: Software Engineer - 261313
Points: 60 + 5


----------



## Lloyd1987 (Apr 14, 2017)

I got invitation from nsw and they have asked me to apply for visa under subclass 190. I am a software tester and would like to know the next procedure to apply for visa? Like docs required, job opportunities, payment, health checkup etc. The applicant is pregnant and delivery is in this august. Our doctor has advised not to take x-ray till delivery. So can v extend this checkup?


----------

